# Portugal Censos



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

you are only required to fill out the Censos if you live more than 181 days in portugal, we obtained this info from girl that delivered the form, and if you choose to fill it online then the Guidline page is the only one in English it all reverts back to Portuguese once you put you access code in, but you can always use the free google translate page


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your wrong, your required to complete Census if you where here on the 21st March, resident or non resident.
If your unsure about completing in Portuguese, then download and print forms in English, complete and return to Junta or post.
or online
Save English forms open them on your task bar complete Census online by checking question in English then clicking correct answer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

*sorry your wrong*



canoeman said:


> Your wrong, your required to complete Census if you where here on the 21st March, resident or non resident.
> If your unsure about completing in Portuguese, then download and print forms in English, complete and return to Junta or post.
> or online
> Save English forms open them on your task bar complete Census online by checking question in English then clicking correct answer.


 
it was also stated in the portugal Resident and from AFPOP , and we have checked with our local Junta , you do not need to fill in if you are non Resident


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

sunnydelight said:


> it was also stated in the portugal Resident and from AFPOP , and we have checked with our local Junta , you do not need to fill in if you are non Resident


But the homeowner would be required to enter non residents details see Part C & other situations on Household Questionaire, the same would apply to hotels etc

A Non Resident owner present on 21st would be required to complete address section of Dwelling Questionaire and Part C of Household.


----------

